# Turbo Rebuilds



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

Do any of you guys know of a good, cheap, reliable site for turbo rebuild kits?

Thanks.


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

WWW.TURBONETICS.COM


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Cheap? Just remember, you get what you pay for...unfortunately.

laterz...Jody


----------



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

What I mean by cheap is, not overpriced, but competitively priced.


----------

